# Can you apply bug control to 2 week old sod?



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

I have two week old celebration Bermuda. The mosquitos have been bad this season. I didn't know long to wait before applying bug control from a big box store.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Are you fighting mosquitos or something else? Spraying grass to manage &#129439; doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes you can. Look for a product called Mosquito Bits. Apply to any areas on or around the lawn that hold water for extended periods.


----------

